# Teléfono inalámbrico Panasonic no funciona



## foc

Hola amigos vengo con un panasonic x-tg6411me el cual dejo de funcionar con la caida de un rayo,su fuente de 6.5v 500mA se quemo y se soluciono probando con otra y listo carga el telefono normal y al apretar el boton de buscador hace el timbre y todo eso,el problema es que no da linea tiene un componente que segun yo puede ser un diodo pero en la placa esta marcado como SA102 va directo de la linea telefonica a unas bobinas y despues a los diodos rectificadores el componente. SA102 alguien me puede decir si lo mido como un diodo normal o como? y si es un diodo que tipo de diodo es .
He visto otras bases y no llevan ese componente, en su lugar lleva un fusible  disculpen sii es una pregunta tonta pero es mejor preguntar 

disculpen la calidad de la foto es de mi cel.


----------



## 1024

Hola, lo marcado en tu fotografía mas bien parece una bobina.


----------



## foc

no creo que sea una bobina esta encapsulada en vidrio como un diodo bigote de gato pero no estoy seguro



Es algo como la foto de abajo solo que su centro es mas grueso en su interior el de la foto es un diodo para radio, solo comento que son parecidos


----------



## anymex

a mi me párese un zener





tiene escrito algo en el


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo digo que puede ser un des-cargador gaseoso


----------



## ricbevi

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo digo que puede ser un des-cargador gaseoso



No es ni mas ni menos que eso...un descargado gaseoso para cortocircuitar los picos de tensión superiores a su tensión conducción.
Generalmente debe medir "abierto" hasta que se supere el umbral de tensión de conducción...es común que se cortan algunas inductancias de protección, lineas del circuito impreso o se quema el sistema de acoplamiento a la linea de teléfono.
Saludos.  

Ric.


----------



## foc

Hola amigos el telefono lo deje para refacciones, gracias por informarme que componente es.


----------



## nesux7

Pa mi que es un un inductor (choke)...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas

De antemano pido excusas *si no procede* o algun moderador creé que esta consulta está fuera de lugar o no está "dentro de la ley". Si es así* cortamos por lo sano y ya está*.

Tengo un manos libres Panasonic que conectado en la base no deja de pitar indicando baja bateria (aunque lleve dos días) y si lo desconectas o no enciende o se enciende y apaga constantemente sin dejar de pitar. Empezó durando las baterías cada vez menos, de mas de una semana a tres dias, luego a dos, luego uno....

Cargando las baterías independientemente, el teléfono da el mismo problema. Las baterías funcionan bien con otros aparatos.

La base está comprobada y suministra la corriente de carga.
El teléfono lo he estado revisando y no encuentro nada mal, las tensiones de carga y baterías están bien. Revisando la placa y el manual de servicio que me bajé de la red he encontrado una memoria (o algo similar) programable que parece ser manda una señal al micro diciéndole que no tiene batería y debe apagar el equipo.

Tras darle muchas vueltas y comentarlo con varios conocidos, resulta que a varios les ha pasado lo mismo, cada vez duraba menos la batería hasta que dejó de funcionar.
Casualmente todos eran Panasonic.

Hablando con un conocido que lleva años reparando telefonía me comenta que tiene dos con el mismo problema y sabe de mas, curiosamente todos tenían +- el mismo tiempo de funcionamiento (no más de 8-9 años)  por lo que llegamos a la conclusión (o paranoia) de que están programados para fallar tras un determinado número de horas de funcinamiento.

Si alguien piensa que estoy en lo cierto ó me puede dar ideas para repararlo le agradezco de antemano su aportación.

No se si es una consulta o un testamento


----------



## Kowaky

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> De antemano pido excusas *si no procede* o algun moderador creé que esta consulta está fuera de lugar o no está "dentro de la ley". Si es así* cortamos por lo sano y ya está*.
> 
> Tengo un manos libres Panasonic que conectado en la base no deja de pitar indicando baja bateria (aunque lleve dos días) y si lo desconectas o no enciende o se enciende y apaga constantemente sin dejar de pitar. Empezó durando las baterías cada vez menos, de mas de una semana a tres dias, luego a dos, luego uno....
> 
> Cargando las baterías independientemente, el teléfono da el mismo problema. Las baterías funcionan bien con otros aparatos.
> 
> La base está comprobada y suministra la corriente de carga.
> El teléfono lo he estado revisando y no encuentro nada mal, las tensiones de carga y baterías están bien. Revisando la placa y el manual de servicio que me bajé de la red he encontrado una memoria (o algo similar) programable que parece ser manda una señal al micro diciéndole que no tiene batería y debe apagar el equipo.
> 
> Tras darle muchas vueltas y comentarlo con varios conocidos, resulta que a varios les ha pasado lo mismo, cada vez duraba menos la batería hasta que dejó de funcionar.
> Casualmente todos eran Panasonic.
> 
> Hablando con un conocido que lleva años reparando telefonía me comenta que tiene dos con el mismo problema y sabe de mas, curiosamente todos tenían +- el mismo tiempo de funcionamiento (no más de 8-9 años) por lo que llegamos a la conclusión (o paranoia) de que están programados para fallar tras un determinado número de horas de funcinamiento.
> 
> Si alguien piensa que estoy en lo cierto ó me puede dar ideas para repararlo le agradezco de antemano su aportación.
> 
> No se si es una consulta o un testamento


 

@Pinchavalvulas, aquí esta en el lugar indicado, solo que hay que colocar la pregunta en el sitio adecuado.

Bueno y que modelo de Panasonic es, dice que tiene el manual de servicio, podría subirlo o indicarme donde lo descargo, así le puedo echar un cable mejor, para saber si el teléfono ya murió o aun se puede salvar y encontrar la falla


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

El modelo del teléfono es KX-TGA710EX S

El aparato con baterías recien cargadas con cargador externo, no con el terminal ni su base, funciona durante unos minutos llegando a coger línea pero enseguida algún circuito de detección de carga comienza a hacer de las suyas y el aparato empieza a pitar indicando falta de carga de batería mostrandolo en display y corta comunicación. Las baterías las puedes usar en otro aparato o linterna si problema.

Gracias por el interés y la ayuda.


----------



## Kowaky

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El modelo del teléfono es KX-TGA710EX S
> 
> El aparato con baterías recien cargadas con cargador externo, no con el terminal ni su base, funciona durante unos minutos llegando a coger línea pero enseguida algún circuito de detección de carga comienza a hacer de las suyas y el aparato empieza a pitar indicando falta de carga de batería mostrandolo en display y corta comunicación. Las baterías las puedes usar en otro aparato o linterna si problema.
> 
> Gracias por el interés y la ayuda.


 

@Pinchavalvulas, lo primero que hay que hacer, es verificar si los terminales de recarga del auricular están bien firmes y que hagan un buen contacto, igualmente en la base, cuando coloque el auricular en la base, que estos mismos terminales hagan un contacto solido con los de la base, es muy importante esto que comento, porque esa es la falla mas común, si esto no resuelve nada aun, hay que proceder a registrar el auricular con la base, las instrucciones de como hacerlo están en la pagina 19 del manual de servicio, porque si la base no reconoce el auricular nunca recargaran las baterías, por eso cuando las recarga externamente el voltaje no es exacto y a los minutos paooooooo pita y pita:loco:, hay que cambiar esa batería puede que le sirva para otras cosas, pero el teléfono ya no quiere esa batería, en pocas palabras no quiere mas esa viejita de con  corriente limitada, quiere una chica mas jovencita con buena corriente ilimitada , bueno ahí nos va comentando como va ese Panasonic


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Hola Kowaky y "foreros".

No he podido contestar antes.
Los contactos, aunque ya lo hice en su día y estaban bien (como es mio, el aparato lo dejé apartado hace unos meses) los he vuelto repasar con algodón mágico y le voy ha dejar cargando baterías nuevas de más capacidad toda la noche. Mañana veremos que pasa.

De todas formas antes de que empezara a fallar aceptaba cualquier tipo de batería, incluso pilas normales. Claro que dependiendo de la capacidad o si era pila normal (R6) el aparato duraba menos dias, 3 en lugar de 5, pero eran dias, no minutos como ahora.

Y el tema de la base, nunca ha dejado de estar conectado con ella, pues como ya he escrito anteriormente aun cuando indica poca carga me llega a dar linea y puedo establecer llamada con otro terminal o móvil, pero con el molesto pi pi pi avisando de baja batería.

Se agradece la atención y el tiempo.

Mañana os cuento si hay avances.


Un saludo de Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿el teclado esta limpio? no sera que alguna de las teclas este sucia y este drenando corriente por alli (mas mas bien por activación de alguna rutina del teclado)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Hola rey -julien si el teclado está limpio,gomas y pistas de carbono.

De momento no he podido ver nada pues las baterias que compré estaban defectuosas (eso pasa por comprar en el chino  ).

Como me tengo que poner urgentemente con dos aparatos que me han dejado, un tv y una pulidora, voy a posponer la reparación del teléfono, pero...... amenazo con volver  .

Puede que haga alguna consulta por el tv, que tiene varias averías y está un poco complicado.

Saludos


----------



## ejo14

Hola! totalmente nuevo en el foro espero y aun esten pasando por esta tema. 

Yo tengo una situacion similar, tengo el modelo Panasonic kx-Tg9341t y segun el manual de servicio la pieza en cuestion es un Varistor y la funcion que tiene es un Supresor de picos( Surge Absorber).
Mi problema en particular es que al medir en mi multimetro la resistencia una no me marcaba nada y la otra me marcaba los 18 kohms, yo pensaba que la que no marcaba era la mala e investigando llego a la conclusión de que el malo es el que marca resistencia.

Ahora, abusando mucho de su confianza y de sus conocimientos alguien me podria decir si lo puedo sustituir por algun otro componente?       He cuscado pero no encuentro una igual he visto similares pero con diferente codigo de colores y desconozco como se interprete en ese varistor.

Agradezco su atención y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cualquiera de la entrada de una fuente de alimentación te sirve


----------



## Eusebio Garnier

Tengo un telfono inalambrico Panasonic modelo TGA 402 y TGA 106, los dos tienen el defecto de que cuando encienden lo hacen correctamente pero cuando se opera alguna tecla se apaga, lo he probado con otra bateria y con fuente externa y hace lo mismo, alguien me puede ayudar. Tengo los manuales de servicio.


----------

